# Another tinted tailight picture set



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Finally got around to doing this today. Been meaning to because I really liked the way it looked. 
Off top of my head I forget what the product is called, but it isnt Niteshades, but same deal.
I chose not to go so dark as others but wanted the glaring red to not stand out so much. Here are some pics:


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

if you used night shades than you have to wax them to make them shiny. it looks to me like you wet sanded it after the first coat, if you did, you did it wrong :/


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks. I didnt.

but I should put some wax on them


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to do this real bad.. But i am real afraid to mess them up. :\


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

i was like you too. I wanted to but was afraid I would mess it up. I just decided to go for it.
Just took my time taping and let the sun bake between coats. I think the hardest part was trying to get the tailights out!! 

on a side note, I have NEVER seen so many lamps in a tailight assembly before in my life! Between both passenger and driver sides, there are 12 lamps in the back!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

No clear coat after the tint?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it supposed to look hazy? I like the way tinted tail lights look, but I just don't like the low visibility during the night, or day for that matter.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I said I will wax it!!!!!!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like it more than my lights cause u went darker with it than I, cause in my lights u can still see the red tint, I think I'm going.to redo my lights and try ur way. Great job love the way it came out !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

70x7 said:


> I said I will wax it!!!!!!!


That's what she said.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok so I cleaned and waxed it last night before sundown and it really brought out some shine.
Its not as reflextive as say the finish of the car itself, but you can definatley see a reflection.

I think that just because it isnt a full dark black color and the red still shows through that it is making it looks a little gray

Thanks for the critism lol, got me motivated to fix it 

Ill get some pics of what it looks like now soon


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, they aren't shiny, and look a little hazy, but I don't think it looks bad. Since you said you didn't use VHT nightshades...what did you use? That probably has something to do with it. Because I've always used nightshades, and have never had it look hazy.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the product I used.
Rust-Oleum/10 oz. translucent black lens tint (253256) | Paint and Body | AutoZone.com

but I did have to wax them to bring a shine out. Maybe niteshades you dont have to?


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

4 coats of nightshades 5 coats of clear. Wetsanded to get rid of any orange peel then buffed with a polishing compound and a buffer. 
A lot of work but they look like I bought them that way.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70x7-Nightshades require a coat of clear, to really make them shine. Post up pictures of how your taillights look now . Either way, i liked them not so shiny for some reason. I am a fan of flat black afterall.




donmagicjuan said:


> 4 coats of nightshades 5 coats of clear. Wetsanded to get rid of any orange peel then buffed with a polishing compound and a buffer.
> A lot of work but they look like I bought them that way.


Your right, you will probably fool a lot of drivers out there lol.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I cleaned them up a little and the wax brought some shine out. They dont reflect like glass, but I do not regret the way they turned out. I didnt want the dark solid black look so I went lighter on the shade


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think they look pretty darn sweet!
Nice job. This may be my next project after the window tint is done next week.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Efizzle (May 8, 2011)

Hey man right idea, just not finished. You're not going to be able to get those things shined up with just wax. You need to wet sand them with 1500 grit sand paper lightly and then use a quality polishing compound on them. Meguairs #80 or something similar. Follow up with a coat of wax, and they will look great.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

so i figured id try it out and so i removed them today and wetsanded them with 2000grit paper and used a polished compound. It really did make a difference!!
I thought they looked ok before, but glad I put a little more elbow grease into it.
Anyway, it wasnt sunny today so I couldnt get great pictures of the shine but here a couple...


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like your extra work really paid off. They look pretty bad ass!


----------



## Cruzen Ohio (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!! Im wanting to do this too.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks!
Ill get a few more pics when i get a chance. I did end up removing them and wetsanding with polish to bring the reflection out alot more. 
I liek the way they turned out... not too black and not too red


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks terrible without the clear coat, finish the job.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

VGT said:


> Looks terrible without the clear coat, finish the job.


yes sir! :uhh:


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

No offense but to me it looks like now you have them prepped for the clear coat. Have you considered it?

Tre'


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

did a little more elbow grease while back and they look nice and shiny now. just didnt feel the need to update the thread.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70x7 said:


> did a little more elbow grease while back and they look nice and shiny now. just didnt feel the need to update the thread.


Update it fool! I like the latest pictures lol.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Update it fool! I like the latest pictures lol.


well thank you sir lol
Ill give it a good wash this weekend and snap a few pictures. I gotta install an intak anywho


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

looks nice, not too dark not too light! perfect!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

i really do like how they turned out. not black like the everyday tinted look, but tinted enough to not have the red slap you in the face lol


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandashh said:


> <ASE certified body technician> When it comes to shop work, a professional shop would do a perfect 50/50 ration with black and clear solvent. This will make it as dark as it should be legally, look very great cosmetic wise, and will stand the test of times. When it come to doing personal work many people tend to weigh price -vs- results. WRONG! VHT is cheaper but if not done right can look very horrible. VHT fades, VHT cant simply be taken off. Vinyl is still relatively cheap, can be taken off if you do not get it right the first time, Comes in multiple shades!! and can be removed when you go trade in or sell the car. So it goes like this. Your local body shop is greater than all if you plan to keep your car for a while, Vinyl is a close second. Leave the VHT to the ricers, and teenagers. :bowdown:


As quoted over and over again.


----------

